
JEP 357: Migrate the JDK from Mercurial to Git - jswny
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/357
======
shanemhansen
This seems like a disruptive way to save 1GB of space. It's not like we're
talking about an upgrade from RC or something, mercurial is a perfectly
serviceable DVCS used by everyone from facebook to google.

